# Gwar



## megapoot (Jul 24, 2007)

anybody a big a GWAR fan as i am?


----------



## HighPhi (Jul 26, 2007)

SADDAM A GOGO, love that song, also i would love to see them live but comming to oz is a bit of a stretch. the costums are unreal and heavy baggin rifts i love em.


----------



## Pool (Jul 29, 2007)

GWAR rocks my fuckin' balls. Live shows are the best hands down. Once I saw a man and a woman dressed as a priest/nun fuck on stage... crazy shit. 

Fuck ICP if they think they started the whole "spraying of the crowds" with Faygo B.S. too  Blood, piss, and cum, GWAR all the way.

Slave to the pit baby.

P.S.- Nitro Burning Funny Bong


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 31, 2007)

GWAR!!! they own ...


----------



## Zekedogg (Jul 31, 2007)

sorry imo they are straight up fag. they talk about fucking eachother in the ass with frozen shit.......


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 31, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> sorry imo they are straight up fag. they talk about fucking eachother in the ass with frozen shit.......


.... then its lost on you...


get a sense of humor, and get over your homophobia...
that's exactly why they talk about that shit


not something i listen to often, but have much respect for...


any one ever seen them on jerry springer??? its on youtube... funny shit!


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 31, 2007)

LOL!!! and thats why they fucking own! NO HOMO HERE!!!!


----------



## Zekedogg (Jul 31, 2007)

well whatever it is, it's dumb shit.....get over it


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 31, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> well whatever it is, it's dumb shit.....get over it


ooh, good one...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2007)

so the little troll dude was running around stage with a bucket. everyone on stage shat in it. then they dumped it in a catapult. straight to the balcony with it. i took a girl that had never been to ANY kind of live show before. afterwards i asked how she liked it. "Well, i won't be able to tell my mom about it." FUCK YEAH!!!!!


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 31, 2007)

that girls a keeper my friend!!!


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Jul 31, 2007)

How old are those guys now? Forty-five or fifty?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2007)

fifty. FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## reeffermadness (Aug 1, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> so the little troll dude was running around stage with a bucket. everyone on stage shat in it. then they dumped it in a catapult. straight to the balcony with it. i took a girl that had never been to ANY kind of live show before. afterwards i asked how she liked it. "Well, i won't be able to tell my mom about it." FUCK YEAH!!!!!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!  GWAR!!!


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 3, 2007)

GWAR fucking rules. best live show EVER!!!!


----------



## Pool (Aug 3, 2007)

A hydro shop owner around here says he's friends with BeefCake the Mighty(apparantly he or someone he knows is from around this area...), and everytime they come to town they party....

Wish I could get in better with my hydro supply 

P.S.- GWAR is also one of the biggest stoner bands around. Gotta love Nitro Burning Funny Bong.... great song.


----------



## HighPhi (Aug 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> fifty. FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!


true rockers till the day they all shit too much and die.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Aug 3, 2007)

my friend went to a gwar show and came back blue as a smurf. he was like that for 3 days after too, apparently they sprayed the crowd with blue dye or something


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2007)

i had some stuff all over my shoes that to this day have no idea what it was. it was thick and brown.


----------



## HighPhi (Aug 3, 2007)

it is entertainment, that what your were covered with fdd pure rock entertainment, HELLLL YEAHHHH


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Aug 3, 2007)

HighPhi said:


> it is entertainment, that what your were covered with fdd pure rock entertainment, HELLLL YEAHHHH


LOL, I once covered a girl with pure entertainment but it wasn't brown


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> LOL, I once covered a girl with pure entertainment but it wasn't brown



eeeewwww, they had that also...


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 8, 2007)

the last GWAR show i went to, they turned my black shirt RED

don't ask me how that works, cause i don't know


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 8, 2007)

gwar just came by phoenix... with suicidal tendencies... i wish i coulda gone...


----------



## Taipan (Aug 12, 2007)

i seen them once on muchloud a couple months ago


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 12, 2007)

GWAR! :: The official Cyber-Fortress of your Lords and Masters, GWAR!


----------



## purplecstasy (Aug 17, 2007)

God damnit its great to see that not all pot smokers lack the sense of humor and cynicism to love a band like GWAR, hey its cool to like the grateful dead too. Im surprised I thought GWAR just liked talking about drugs cause they talk about anything that is shock rock. FUck I wish they could play shit like this at coffee shops sometimes other than the same old "love jah.....soldjah.....love jah....de de de". I know you dont care when you're high but who agrees with me that coffeeshops play the shittiest music to be high to? Imagine a song request coffeeshop, one minute your chillin to 311 then before you know it its a bad brains hardcore song, then suddenly they're playing fucking primus, the suddenly NITRO BURNING FUNNY BONG. dude it bummed my stone with all the repetetive reggae at the coffeeshops in amsterdam.


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Aug 18, 2007)

i dont listen to metal at all, but two weeks ago my boy got me a ticket to Sounds of the Underground at San Jose State, i couldent believe my eyes, GWAR was fucking INSANE, ive never ever seen anything like it, i sat in the bleachers stoned as fuck and watched everyone get sprayed with gallons and gallons and GALLONS of blue and red shit, between every song they do a skit too, they did one about the Virginia Tech dude that was pretty funny, then they had this dummy they would rip off his limbs and shit, crazy as hell.

but i never appreciated metal till i saw it live, i saw GWAR, Suicidal Tendencies, Everytime i die, shadows fall, amon amarth, job for a cowboy (gay as hell), chimaera (FUCKING CRAZY), goatwhore, a bunch of others, it was an 11 hour concert!!

GWAR, suicidal, and shadows fall were my favorite, chimara was ridiculous non stop

GWAR put on such a show i think people were forgetting to mosh because everyone was paying attention to what they were gonna do next!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2007)

BaySmoke408 said:


> i dont listen to metal at all, but two weeks ago my boy got me a ticket to Sounds of the Underground at San Jose State, i couldent believe my eyes, GWAR was fucking INSANE, ive never ever seen anything like it, i sat in the bleachers stoned as fuck and watched everyone get sprayed with gallons and gallons and GALLONS of blue and red shit, between every song they do a skit too, they did one about the Virginia Tech dude that was pretty funny, then they had this dummy they would rip off his limbs and shit, crazy as hell.
> 
> but i never appreciated metal till i saw it live, i saw GWAR, Suicidal Tendencies, Everytime i die, shadows fall, amon amarth, job for a cowboy (gay as hell), chimaera (FUCKING CRAZY), goatwhore, a bunch of others, it was an 11 hour concert!!
> 
> ...




and i missed it.


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Aug 18, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> and i missed it.


damn, it was pretty ridiculous, my buddy won backstage passes through hot topic,him and his lady got to chill, eat bbq, drink beer, and even smoked a fucking blunt with GWAR....bastard


----------



## PugButt (Aug 24, 2007)

I went to a concert of thiers in this small little venue in San Antonio, it was AWESOME! 

Here are my clothes after the concert!


----------



## gotdamunchies (Aug 24, 2007)

Went and saw GWAR and thought it was heavy and entertaining, Then I had a chance to see RAWG, which was GWAR doing a club thing with no costumes or theatrics after a band member had been injured (shot maybe?) and enjoyed it much better...being a musician, I go for the tunes, not the theatrics....either way I would see GWAR or RAWG again, they are for sure a high energy band!!


----------



## Pool (Aug 24, 2007)

gotdamunchies said:


> Went and saw GWAR and thought it was heavy and entertaining, Then I had a chance to see RAWG, which was GWAR doing a club thing with no costumes or theatrics after a band member had been injured (shot maybe?) and enjoyed it much better...being a musician, I go for the tunes, not the theatrics....either way I would see GWAR or RAWG again, they are for sure a high energy band!!


 
Never heard of RAWG, but GWAR does play as the X-Cops without their costumes on, and only when Oderus is out of commision(for instance when he got shot). They have some pretty good songs released under that name too. One starts off all hard punk rockish, talkin about a meth lab they just blew up and how all the guys there are running around set on fire.

***EDIT***
Yea, just looked that stuff up. Turn out, RAWG is GWAR without Oderus, and X-Cops is a few of GWARS members with friends who play. Kinda wierd though cause it says Oderus is the bass player 

Crazy, GWAR RULES!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2007)

i've been watching theses all day.

YouTube - GWAR - Sick Of You

YouTube - GWAR 'Penguin Attack' Music Video

YouTube - Gwar-Womb With A View

YouTube - GWAR - School's Out

YouTube - Gwar- War Party


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2007)

hahhahahaah YouTube - GWAR - The Road Behind


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2007)

it just doesn't stop......YouTube - GWAR - Nitro Burnin' Funny Bong


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2007)

bump it with more.......YouTube - Gwar 8th Lock


----------



## dew-b (Sep 6, 2007)

its always one hell of a party when ragnarock comes totown


----------

